# Names



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone help with names for K 55 & K 553


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

K55 HMS Periwinkle K553 HMS Fitzroy


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Could not be them they sunk at the battle of BANNOCKBURN


----------



## johndon (Jan 28, 2012)

anyone sail on theAvisbank


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

John Retired said:


> Could not be them they sunk at the battle of BANOCKBURN


Well what type of ship are you looking for?.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

They are two fishing boats from the Orkney Islands K 55 & K 553


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

John Retired said:


> Anyone help with names for K 55 & K 553


K55 LADYBIRD 11 BA 197, THEN LADY J INS 153, K553 SCOTTISH MAID (BF 222)


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for your help


----------



## ap123 (Feb 12, 2010)

any 1 know the wherabouts of brighter hope lk502 built as bonnie isle for whalsay men


----------

